# Citizen Navihawk



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

So I saw this watch - the Citizen Navihawk 6747817

for 140 pounds.










I like it. But can not find any reviews on it. it is quartz - anyone own one or care to comment on quality


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I just purchased it - should be with me within the next 7 days.

HAve the choice of exchanging if I want. Was looking at this on - casio










instead. its cheaper 115 pounds while citizen is 140.

Citizen is a limited edition


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

JN0040 Citizen Navihawk Pliot Blue Angel Watch

it is now dis continued (which is why it is 1/2 price on rrp)


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Of the 2 I would have the citizen. I had an ecodrive skyhawk, really liked it, good quality solid watch.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ah, this is not an eco drive - although it is modeled on one. Just normal quartz - hence the price. (1/2 that of an eco)


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have just bought one of these.

It has "Blue Angels" prominently on the dial at 6 o'clock and in a plaque on the watch back.

It is a brilliant quartz watch and is not too bulky. 

It was previously on sale at Â£280 and has only recently been reduced in time for Xmas.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ah, so you like it ludditeinorbit.

Would you like to expand on your answer - give a little more detail. I am quite excited. If you are from UK, I have a feeling where you got it from, same place as me probably.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Never tried it but heard it's quite a good watch. Hope you got the warranty becuase I've heard a few issues about the general complicated nature of the watch. Specifically, if my memory servies me correctly, the feature change dial/part. It's not each example that has this, but it's came up a few times. Statistically speaking I think you'll be fine though and I think it's a pretty nice watch and good value for the money.


----------



## mrjim (Mar 2, 2009)

i would say its a good watch for that price as others have said, it is usually up in the mid Â£200 range


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Ah, so you like it ludditeinorbit.
> 
> Would you like to expand on your answer - give a little more detail. I am quite excited. If you are from UK, I have a feeling where you got it from, same place as me probably.


I bought it fro H Samuels in the White Rose Centre just outside Leeds.

It feels to be a quality item and has not lost or gained at all since I bought it a week ago.

If you wish to use the circular slide rule it is quite legible and easy to use.

The time is not the easiest to read and there is no second hand seconds being confined to the digital read out at 3 o'clock.

There is a UTC clock dial at 12o'clock which is handy if you keep unsociable hours.

A 24 hour dial at 9 o'clock and a mode dial at 6 o'clock.

The bracelet has solid outer links but the centre ones are pressed stainless.

The case feels and looks a quality item.

All things considered it is a fantastic watch for Â£240.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

hmm, yes, it is the same place where I have purchased from. Just waiting for it to arrive. Will not be long now.

I am rather exited :clapping:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Just picked up my navihawk. I never saw it, they had to order it in, so today was the first time I got to see it. Becasue there was a mix up, they offered me the following :

H sammual - 20 percent off any purchase, or take the navi hawk. I took the hawk just to see if I like it, I can return it. Here is a few pics










also










and










I have to be honest - I'm not sure I like it. I am going to wear it today and see.

-------------------------

thing is - this is what I tried to do - I said to them - look, give me the (400 pound) eco drive - for 250. (20 percent off would be 300). They would not. So there I was in the shop, thinking, take the navi for 140 or double up for the eco. The reason I did not do it is cos I thought, that watch is not gona stick around 400 pounds for that long so i will end up paying the rrp for it anyway and I didn't want to spend more than 200..


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Just re read my last post and a typo crept in.

I should have typed this is a fantastic watch for Â£140 not Â£240!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

yeah, I have been wearing it all day. I am coming round to it.

I tell you something i have noticed -

No loom or light, so how does one see the time in the evening?


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

I looked at one of these a couple of months back, they were on sale at H Samuals for Â£100, bargain price and I wish I had got one. The bracelet is really nice and feels well built and so does the case. I would say for Â£140 its worth it but I wouldn't pay much more for it as the previous poster says it has no lume or backlight so not the best watch to wear if your going to be out in the dark alot


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't believe that a watch with all of them dials and buttons does not have a backlight .. very strange!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

kc104 said:


> yeah, I have been wearing it all day. I am coming round to it.
> 
> I tell you something i have noticed -
> 
> No loom or light, so how does one see the time in the evening?


Mine has lume, I just used it to check the time in bed.

Perhaps yours has not kicked in yet, check it again tonight and report back.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

yeah, I have spotted the lume - but not all the time, which I do not understand. Sometimes you can see it and other times not. In a completely dark room last night i did not see it.


----------



## Flibb (Nov 2, 2009)

kc104 said:


> yeah, I have spotted the lume - but not all the time, which I do not understand. Sometimes you can see it and other times not. In a completely dark room last night i did not see it.


might take a while to charge up, leave it in the light for a while then take to a dark room.


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

I had another look at one of these today and I must say they do look rather smart. Going to add it in my list of 5 watches to get in the next year.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I found this review,

http://pippick.com/reviews/NavihawkReview1.htm

I have the blue angels version myself, Argos used to sell them for Â£129, H SAMUELS FOR Â£139. Originally Â£289. A nice watch once you have been to Spec Savers, bad point is no light for night time. Could become a collectors piece in the near future.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

kc104 said:


> yeah, I have spotted the lume - but not all the time, which I do not understand. Sometimes you can see it and other times not. In a completely dark room last night i did not see it.


Perhaps you are not giving your pupils time to dilate.

I wear my watches in bed and the times that I wear my Blue Angels I have no trouble reading the time in the dark.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

ludditeinorbit said:


> kc104 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, I have spotted the lume - but not all the time, which I do not understand. Sometimes you can see it and other times not. In a completely dark room last night i did not see it.
> ...


The face is clear but the slide rule letters are tiny :blind: :umnik: :read:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I did not thiink you had to 'charge' the lume. As I can get 20 percent off anything at h samuaual (becasue they mucked me about) I am strongly considering taking this one back and going for the eco drive (400 pounds rrp) therefore 300 pounds to me. However, that is more than double, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

kc104 said:


> I did not thiink you had to 'charge' the lume. As I can get 20 percent off anything at h samuaual (becasue they mucked me about) I am strongly considering taking this one back and going for the eco drive (400 pounds rrp) therefore 300 pounds to me. However, that is more than double, so I'm not sure.


 :friends: :bangin: I decided to face instant death from the wife, Argos are selling the eco version for Â£169, so I bought it, keep the first one and get this too. An interactive cd gets you set up in minutes.

I wish I could say no, but what the hell. :secret:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Bad news guys, I took the navihawk back.

Found the JY0000-53E - Citizen .Skyhawk Watch for 300 pounds and thought - for the extra 160 pounds, it was worth it.

I have not purchased it yet, but think I shall.

I have nothing against the navi hawk, but because I never saw it before I bought it, it was not what I expected.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Haggis said:


> ludditeinorbit said:
> 
> 
> > kc104 said:
> ...


I agree, I cannot read mine inside and it needs to be a bright day before I can read it outside. :blind:

Perhaps those Yankee pilots have 20/20 plus vision.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, it is a nice watch - the navihawk, but because I only saw a pic and not in real life I did not know what it was it like.

Have not purchased the skyhawk yet as I can not find the deal I want yet.


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, a lot going on there. It looks quite nice actually.

You can't go wrong with a Citizen.



Dave


----------

